# Scibor Miniatures



## Llamafish (Mar 3, 2009)

Just found this website and thought the models look awesome for all type of wargames

http://www.sciborminiatures.com




















sorry if i placed this in the wrong section!

(thought i posted pics? can anyone see them?)


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

Pics havnt loaded, ill check out the site tho


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

Thats fucking funny shit. I'll never look at a rubber ducky in the same way again.


----------



## DeathTyrant (Aug 23, 2009)

He makes some amazing models. I wish that GW would hire him to make some official Chapter Master/Primarch models for them. I think that Space Marines characters are where he really shines.


----------



## Wolfblade (Mar 18, 2008)

Compared to the price of the other miniatures on the site, the "primarch" models are disgustingly over-priced.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

he's very good but his prices are prohibitive for me and he doesn't do a vulkan model


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I cant seem to find these space marine type characters on his site that people are talking about.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Wolfblade said:


> Compared to the price of the other miniatures on the site, the "primarch" models are disgustingly over-priced.


and just plain disgusting, all that press molded crap is piss poor quality, a friend of mine somehow managed to afford getting one, and the green stuff is rough as hell and needed allot of sanding to smooth it, taking away allot of detail, and allot of the green stuff just falls off the plastic components.

thank god GW *don't* hire them


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I have actually heard more than a few people say the same about him, lack of quality, etc.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

That rubber duckie rocks! I'd nearly buy an IG tank just to put that on one.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

not keen, alot of indie scupltors are many years behind GW in terms of quality and not even on the same page as forge world.Scibor stuff some times looks too cumbersome and bulky.


----------



## RexTalon (Apr 1, 2008)

To be honest I hate his work. GW stuff is already cartoonish, but his press molded crap is utterly absurd. If you look at those 40k styled models enough you'll see that they're all essentially the same. When I see them on CMON I just pass over them. Not even worth a rating.


----------

